# 2146 Charging System



## Rybo Flavin (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a 2146 purchased new in May of '99. It has the Briggs Vanguard 16HP VTwin engine, model 303447, type 1379-E1, code 02070911.

I'm not a small engine expert by any means, but I am trying to figure out how the battery charging system works in this tractor. Ultimately, I would like to find out why my battery keeps draining while the tractor is in use. So far I have checked the following:

-0 Amp current draw when ignition switch is off which explains why the battery doesn't drain while the tractor sits in the shed.

-.5 Amp current draw when the ignition switch is in the run position, but engine is not running.

-The fully charged battery is at 12.85 volts while the tractor isn't running.

-When the engine is running the battery measures 12.7 volts and starts dropping from there.

Shouldn't the volts be HIGHER while it is running...assuming that the alternator is working? Is the alternator built into the engine?

Any help or explantions of how this thing is supposed to charge the battery would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

let me do some research, and I will get back to this. 

Welcome to TractorForum.com
Tell your friends about us
thanks

Ben


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay something has to be draining your battery at a high rate. I would suggest you to take it to a dealer and have them look at the machine. Where I work which I will not mention, we have a 35 dollar deposit to look at the machine and give an estimate, and if the machine is not worth fixing and needs to be scrapped it covers the charge. Have someone look at the tractor and make sure they tell you what may be causing the battery to drain.
I researched the charging system for you and found some parts. I found a website not too long ago called jacks small engines and they seem to have very good deals on motors etc. Look online for parts, dealers have high prices so they can pay their workers like me.

The

http://wssemw.arinet.com/Scripts/Im...\0016.TIF&ilSC=27&ilIV=0&ilBR=0&ilIF=G&ilRE=8

here is a parts diagram for the charging system, copy and paste this into your address bar.

"696457"
is the part number for the alternator
5-9 amp
"691188"
is the part number for the regulator
5-9 amp

The battery may be draining into a ground wire, check all of your connections and assure they are not in the wrong position. BTW, are you running the mower deck when the battery drains? are the lights on? I think you might need a new battery, do a VAT test on it at a battery store.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Rybo. Is this battery the original battery that came in the machine?


----------

